

Ask HN: Looking for an API similar to Twilio but for Video Conferencing - vyrotek

I've been searching for an API similar to Twilio but for Web Conferencing for months and haven't found anything. I'm familiar with all the current web-conference providers but rarely do they have an API.<p>The closest thing we've found in Vidyo.com, but talk about expensive! There has to be something out there.
======
frankdenbow
OpenTok: <http://www.tokbox.com/opentok/api>

~~~
vyrotek
Thanks. We've checked them out and even built a couple of prototypes but was
not impressed with video quality.

